# Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?



## ron (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiss, dass es hier routinierte Fotografen gibt. Ich mache das zwar auch schon eine Weile  , aber das mit dem Archiv habe ich nie richtig hinbekommen. 

Durch das Forum habe ich in letzter Zeit auch wieder mehr zur Kamera gegriffen, mit u.A. als Resultat, dass bald meine beide Harddisks voll sind. Ich habe zwar auch einen Eksternen mit 250 Gb, aber auch der wird mal voll sein.  

Angeblich hat jetzt Kodak CD's die eine bessere Haltbarkeit haben, aber wenn die Bilder dort liegen, gibt's irgendwann auch die Frage: "Wo ist schon wieder das Bild mit dem __ Laichkraut, das ganz nett war?". Ist es die CD Juni 2008 oder Juli 2009?

Ich habe FotoStation ausprobiert, war aber ein Reinfall. Auch ein anderes hat nicht richtig funktioniert. (Von M.Objects empfohlen) Kommt dazu, dass die ôkonomi ziemlich begrenzt ist. Mit Adobe Lightroom kann ich Stichworte eingeben habe ich gesehen. (Habe eine englische Version und mein Computerenglisch ist nicht gerade up to date  )

Ausserdem möchte ich noch wissen, ob bei der Erstellung einer Kopi genau so viel Platz verbraucht wird wie bei dem Ursprungsbild. Oder ist eine Kopi nur ein Verweis auf ein eksistierendes Bild? Also wenn ich das gleiche Bild in zwei unterschiedliche Mappen hätte (Bild "Gartenteich Winter" sowohl in Mappe Weihnachten 2007 und eine Kopi in der Gartenteichmappe), wird dann zwei mal so viel Platz verbraucht, als wenn es nur in einer Mappe liegen würde?  

Wie soll ich es machen???? 


LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Servus Ron

Ligthroom legt Verweise an, also das Bild ist einmal gespeichert und wird in den diversen Ordnern als Verweis abgelegt.

Hier eine Beschreibung :Anhang anzeigen FE_DE_2008-01.pdf Mußt ein bisschen scrollen.

Generell halte ich es für mich zu Zeitaufwendig, Bilder zu "Verschlagworten".

Ich habe mir eine Ordnerstruktur aufgebaut, wo ich bestimmte Bilder auch wieder finde. Allerdings sicher nicht so schnell, wie in einem "Archiv".

Sichern tue ich meine Bilder auf zwei Externe-HD`s parallel und auf der internen HD zum dritten mal. Auf CD/DVD würde ich nie sichern, da brauchst ja wieder eine Tabelle, welche zum neuerlichen sichern drann ist (so nach 5 Jahren).
Möchte mir aber bald einen File-Server installieren der dies alles über den Haufen wirft. Da gibts dann keine Gedanken mehr über sichern der Bilder


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*




			
				ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich es machen????



Das ist eine Frage, die Du wohl für Dich selbst herausfinden musst, leider. 

Aber gerne beschreiben wir mal, wie wir versuchen unsere Bilder zu sortieren. Hierzu benutzen wir kein Programm. Wir haben einige getestet, auch Lightroom, aber keines hat uns wirklich überzeugt - was durchaus auch deran liegen könnte, dass uns die Geduld gefehlt hat, alle Feinheiten der Proggis kennenzulernen  

Beispielsweise das Bild aus dem __ Libellen-Thread (*dieses hier*) ist bei uns wir folgt abgelegt:

1. Fotos
2. Tiere
3. Insekten
4. Libellen
5. Anax Imperator

1. bis 5. sind jeweils Ordner/Unterordner, zum Teil gibt es noch Ebene 6. für besondere Situationen,Orte etc.

Das Foto hat, im Original, also ohne Bearbeitung für das Teichforum, die Bezeichnung "Grosse __ Königslibelle (Anax Imperator) Seerose IMG_0071a_prot.jpg" "IMG_0071" ist der original Name, den die Kamera vergeben hat, "a" weil es bearbeitet ist, mehrere verschiedene Bearbeitungen eines Fotos erhalten fortlaufende Buchstaben, "prot" für 
eingefügten Bildschutz.

Klingt kompliziert ??  Ist es wahrscheinlich auch  . Da wir aber mit diesem System schon eine Weile umgehen, finden wir jedes Foto recht schnell und sicher.

Gesichert werden die Fotos auf einer Netzwerk-Festplatte, sowie zusätzlich einmal pro Woche auf eine externe Festplatte (vom Netzwerk getrennt) gespiegelt. Jedes Foto gibt es also bei uns zwei mal. Auf CD oder DVD sichern wir, aus den von Helmut schon erwähnten Nachteilen, auch nicht.


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Hi Ron,

ein durchaus interessantes Thema. Ich mache selbiges wie Helmut, da ich noch keine bessere Lösung gefunden habe. Die Ordnerstruktur ist ähnlich der von Claudia oder Ludwig oder Claudia und Ludwig cool ) aufgebaut. Ein neuer Unterordner bekommt bei mir immer noch einen Extraordner mit Datum, wann ich die Bilder von der Kamera geladen habe.
So ist eine Suche relativ gut möglich, teilweise aber eben auch schwierig, wenn ein Bild nämlich in 2 Kategorien passt und man nicht mehr weis, wo es nun ist (z.B. könnte ein Bild in Ordner Urlaub aber auch in Ordner Familie untergebracht sein.
Da hoffe ich auch noch auf bessere Ideen, da ich auch schon längere Zeit am überlegen bin, wie man es besser machen könnte.
Vom Brennen halte ich aus bereits genannten Gründen auch nicht viel. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## ron (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Herzlichen Dank alle zusammen für die schnelle Antworten. Deinen Link, Helmut muss ich mir mal in Ruhe zur Gemüte führen.

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass man da seinen eigenen Weg finden muss. Das Problem mit den Harddisks ist eben die Absturzgefahr. Früher wurde dann den Eksternen empfohlen. Vor ein paar Wochen ist die mir dann abgestürzt, konnte aber zum Glück gerettet werden. War aber eine Warnung.

Jetzt werden dann zwei Eksterne empfohlen :crazy Früher wurde das Brennen auf CD's empfohlen. Halten sicher hundert Jahre, hiess es. Qualitätsverluste machten sich aber schon nach einem Jahr bemerkbar. Abgesehen davon, dass angeblich neuere Programme die alte Dateien nicht mehr lesen konnten.

Mit der 40D ist jedes Bild ca. 10 Mb. Da gehen schnell die Speicher voll.

Das mit Mappen und Untermappen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt und auch schon an ein Nummerierungssystem rumgebastelt, aber wie gesagt, nie was Richtiges auf die Beine bekommen. (Da gibt es auch noch einige Tausende Dia's, die gescannt werden sollten)  

Vielleicht soll ich nur das schönste Bild aufheben  . Jedes Bild was danach kommt ist entweder schöner oder nicht   Dann sind die Probleme gelöst, weil ich dann immer nur ein Bild zu verwalten habe.....

LG

 

Ron


----------



## Wilm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Hallo Ron,

ich leide ja auch unter meiner Bilderflut. Bei mehr als 60.000 Bildern ist die Archivierung schon eine Sache.

Ich habe mich damals für Canto Cumulus entschieden, da ich dort beliebig viele Suchkriterien einsetzen kann. Weiterhin werden von jedem Bild Thumbnails gespeichert, was den Festplattenzugriff doch erheblich vermindert. 

Eine 1-Platz-Version findest Du unter Mediadex.com , Es handelt sich um Cumulus, lediglich der Support und der Name hat sich geändert.

Zur Datensicherung habe ich folgenden Weg gefunden:

- Die Bilder werden rein nach Datum abgelegt. Format JJJJMMTT_HHMMSS.*
- Die Bilder kommen in einen Unterordner mit dem Namen des Jahres, also aktuell 2008
- Darin ist ein weiterer Ordner mit dem Monatsnamen, also aktuell : 07_Juli
- Darin liegen die Bilder nach dem Datum, also wieder ein Unterordner.

- Gesichert auf DVD wird immer dann, wenn wieder ca. 4,5 GB voll sind. 
- Einmal im Monat wird auf eine externe Platte gespiegelt. Externe Platte daher, da wenn ein Netzteil eines PCs hochgeht, auch meistens die Platten im Eimer sind. 

Muss ich später nach einem Crash rücksichern, dann geht das entweder von der externen Platte, oder von der DVD-Sicherung.

Die DVDs werden lichtgeschützt in einem Koffer mit Hängetaschen gelagert und befinden sich im kühlen Keller. Temperaturschwankungen mögen die Rohlinge nämlich überhaupt nicht.

Grüße an die Fotowilden,
 Wilm


----------



## Albedo (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Hallo Ron,

das ist auch so eine Sache die mich immer wieder ins grübeln bringt.

Mein System funktioniert so:
Mit ACDSee an den Dateinamen das Aufnahmedatum hängen, also aus IMG_0298.JPG wird  2008-04-01 17-14-45_IMG_0298.JPG.
Dies geht mit Batch-Rename und den Exif-Daten.

Nun verdopple ich alles, und unterteile alles in Jahre.

Ich erstelle Ordner mit Jahren und in diesen erstelle ich Ordner mit Monaten dort kommt die eine Kopie hinein, geht nun viel einfacher da man ja am Dateinamen das Datum erkennen kann.

Und dann noch einmal ein Ordner mit Jahr, in diesen kommt dann die andere Kopie, aber unterteilt mit Ordner nach Themen, alles was so anfällt, Sonnenuntergänge, Familie, Urlaub....

Die Datein sind dann doppelt angelegt, das ist Speicherungstechnisch natürlich nicht Jedermanns Sache.
Aber ich kann nach Zeit oder auch nach Thema (wenn ich das Jahr kenne) suchen.

Weiters habe ich meine Fotos auf 3 Medien gesichert.
Eine Festplatte intern, eine zweite extern und DVD-RAM, diese sind wirklich haltbarer. Normale Rohlinge sind nach wenigen Jahren tot, DVD-RAM halten deutlich länger und sind auch aus anderen Gründen als Sicherungsmedium geeignet.

Ich speichere aber nur die rein chronologischen Teil auf meine 2. Platte und die DVD-RAM, sonst wäre ja Speicher ohne Ende notwendig.

In nächster Zeit möchte ich aber auch, so wie Helmut, auf einen File-Server umsteigen, einer mit 2 Festplatten welche als Mirror arbeiten ist pflicht.

Grüße
Albert


----------



## ron (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Nochmals an alle,

 

aber es scheint tatsächlich ein Thema zu sein wo viele sich Gedanken gemacht haben und seine/ihre eigene Lösung gefunden haben. Sprich individuell unterschiedlich.



> ich leide ja auch unter meiner Bilderflut. Bei mehr als 60.000 Bildern ist die Archivierung schon eine Sache.



Da bin ich fast froh hin und wieder die Kamera in den Schrank gelegt zu haben.  

Jetzt muss ich mich einfach mal länger hinsetzen, die verschiedene Links, die von euch bekommen habe, angucken und mich vielleicht einfach mal entscheiden. Das was mich ein Bisschen hemmt, ist dass ich nicht gerade der Archivar bin  (im Gegensatz zu meinem ur-ur-ur Grossonkel, der war Stadtarchivar von Alkmaar in Holland  )

Das Andere ist natürlich, dass wenn man erst mal angefangen hat muss man dabei bleiben: bei der Archivarbeid, aber auch beim System, wofür man sich entschieden hat.

Vielleicht komme ich noch mal mit genauere Fragen an die einzeln, aber das kann ich dann mit einer PN machen.

Nochmals danke schön

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Servus Ron



> aber das kann ich dann mit einer PN machen


Bitte nicht, vielleicht kann sich der Eine oder Andere Fotoenthusiast auch von den Fragen profitieren.



> Das Andere ist natürlich, dass wenn man erst mal angefangen hat muss man dabei bleiben: bei der Archivarbeid, aber auch beim System, wofür man sich entschieden hat.


Leider gibts noch keine 100% igen Profile die Programm übergreifend wirken.
Es gibt zwar die IPTC-Informationen mit den Keywords usw. die fast alle SW übernehmen, aber wie zuverlässig die Daten bei einem Programmwechsel sind  , ich möchte es nicht ausprobieren :crazy


----------



## wmt (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Ich Verwalte meine Builder mit einer selbstgeschriebenen php/Mysql-Datenbank auf einem internen Server. Die Bilder werden mit der gespiegelten Datenbank über einen zweiten Server im Internet bereitgestellt. Eine weitere Kopie der fotos liegt auf einem NAS (Net-Attached-Storage) mit einem Raidverbund. die Fotos liegen damit mindestens auf drei Servern. 

die Bearbeitung erfolgt übrigens immer unter Linux mit Gimp und Imagemagick (beides gibt es auch in Wondowsversionen)

die Bielder werden zeitnah mit Beschreibungen versehen und erhalten angaaben zum Aufnahmezeitpunkt und Aufnahmeort. Außerdem wird eine Kategorisierung vorgenommen.
-------------
Vor dieser massgeschneiderten Eigenlösung habe ich Thumbs plus unter Windows zur Verwaltung mit berfiedigendem Ergebnis eingesetzt. Zur Langzeitarchivierung empfehle ich heute USB-Platten, wenn kein zweiter Rechner im Hause ist.


----------



## Wilm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie soll ich meine Bilder archivieren?*

Hallo Helmut,
das mit einem Systemwechsel ist natürlich ein echtes Problem.
MediaDex schreibt die Suchbegriffe in die IPTC-Tags und ist wie gesagt 100% basierend auf Canto cumulus. Letzteres ist das Asset-Management-System der größeren Agenturen und daher auch leider unbezahlbar...

Mediadex kann man 30 Tage lang probieren, das könnte bei einer Entscheidung helfen.

Für mich persönlich kommt ein weiterer Umstieg erst mal nicht in Frage, alles nochmals neu sortieren würde mich in den Wahnsinn treiben...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------

